# Stealing from RMThompson.. with Permission! Self Port: Possibly *NSFW*



## MyaLover (May 22, 2009)

Im a theif, but I had permission.    Imitation is flattery   C&C as always.  Thanks everyone! (and yes my foot looks weird, i know :er: )


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2009)

Very neat and nicely done.

I also strongly support TPF women posting semi-nude pictures of themselves.


----------



## linpelk (May 23, 2009)

But only if you look like that...


----------



## MyaLover (May 23, 2009)

{slight roll of eyes}


----------



## manaheim (May 23, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> {slight roll of eyes}


 
I know, I know... couldn't resist.   Sorry.

Still very neat image.  Nicely done.


----------



## MyaLover (May 23, 2009)

Hahaha thank you


----------



## MHarvey (May 24, 2009)

How are you getting that smoke effect? Or is it one of those, "If I told you I'd have to kill you" sort of things?


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 24, 2009)

Damn I was hoping this would be more NSFW. 

You pulled the smoke effect off nicely. 
I guess if I had to be nit picky Id say I want more focus on your face. Ish nice.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 27, 2009)

M: This is an almost great picture. The thing that would make it great is to have more of your beautiful face showing. Just the hair pulled back a bit. You seem to have a sexy moody expression that would set the libido on full alert, but I for one can not quite see your eyes, the mirror of the soul. That sad, I stand by my previous comment about you being a brainy MM. And such a talent and eye for photography. 
Glad you are coming out of your funk. 
Judge


----------



## manaheim (May 27, 2009)

You know one other thing I keep coming back to is the fade of your posterior doesn't seem quite aggressive enough- there seems a noticable jump between you and the smoke that breaks the illusion for me a bit.

I still think it's cool... just more to think on.


----------



## ekool (May 27, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Very neat and nicely done.
> 
> I also strongly support TPF women posting semi-nude pictures of themselves.



I concur wholeheartedly


----------



## newrmdmike (May 27, 2009)

hahaha, cool shot, but what i imagine is you sitting in a five gallon bucket trying to pose (its always such a different dynamic on a nude shoot than what the photo portrays, thats something i really respect though, that manipulation of fact)  . . . and then shopping it the rest of the way.  regardless, the masking looks smooth enough for me! good job.


----------



## RMThompson (May 27, 2009)

Hey I like it! It's not stealing if you ask permission! LOL

My question is the smoke effect... howd ya do it? Take some smoke pictures on a white background, and then impose it? 

I do think it should be cropped differently... It's sort of competing for attention being centered like that. Perhaps move it down? or UP? I don't know!

Great concept... we make a great team! 

RMThompson

(P.S. Come to FL and I'll shoot you... err take your picture! LOL)


----------



## MyaLover (May 28, 2009)

My smoke is a Brush i downloaded, and I was higher in the air than a 5 gallon bucket    I love FL so im game!


----------



## shed301 (May 28, 2009)

do you have a link for this brush?. presuming it's free or how much was it. very cool effect *5 stars*


----------



## MyaLover (May 29, 2009)

deviantART: where ART meets application!

Almost all free    Once you start playing with brushes... its hard to stop!


----------



## kundalini (May 29, 2009)

Lovely M. I love the way you stretch boundaries.


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 29, 2009)

Looks cool, however since it is coming out of her behind, it looks slightly funny =)


----------



## MyaLover (May 30, 2009)

I was afraid of that and tried to avoid it!  DAMN!


----------

